# in his new harness



## lucky lodge (Jun 29, 2011)

this is my stallion lucky in his new harness that i bought of ebay from america

















hes looking a bit hairy here


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Pretty boy...





May I suggest two things straight off.

1/ You should use a back saddle pad, as these thin non-padded back saddles allow the rein turret bolts to press onto the horse's back.

2/ Widen the blinkers so they aren't rubbing his eyes. The stays look to be wired, so they should stay where you put them.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks heaps sue_c will do, The bridle is a bit big for him so will have to make it smaller. Thanks for the advice iam new at this...


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh i havent hooked him up to the cart yet as the hole harness is a tad to big


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 29, 2011)

I thought the bridle seemed a little long also. A good hole punch is essential with a harness fitting!

Your boy seems to have the perfect termperament for driving! He is handsome. I'm sure you will have lots of fun.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 29, 2011)

He looks very dapper!! now lets see him in the cart!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks heaps he is very placid hes more like a gelding never puts a foot wrong

ive long reined and hes taken to that like a duck to water iam just waiting on me other half to make the shafts smaller as the buggy was for a shetland. as soon as i get him up and running ill post pictures thank you all again and any advice is much appriecated


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 30, 2011)

He looks like he is smiling in the last picture. He is very cute by the way, seems like a very calm demeaner!

I would add an extra hole in the bridle if you can. Spread the blinders out so the longest eyelash barely touches it. The breeching should come up about two holes. As for the saddle, add a pad and move it back a little not right on the wither there and make sure that there is at least one finger width in-between horse and girth. You don't want to make if so tight that it cuts the mini in half.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 1, 2011)

Rule #1: Do not buy a harness off of eBay.





Now that you have, well, at least it's a cute one. Cutting down shafts is also rarely a good idea as it affects both the balance of the cart and the fit of the shafts if they were properly bent and not straight from front to back. Is this a metal pipe cart or a wooden one? Is the cart itself small enough for a mini?



> Spread the blinders out *so the longest eyelash barely touches it*. ...and make sure that there is at least one finger width in-between horse and girth. You don't want to make if so tight that it cuts the mini in half.


Properly fitted blinkers should be wide enough that the eyelashes never touch them and while a driving girth does not need to be _tight,_ I would certainly want it snugger than a throatlatch.



Especially on a poorly-shaped saddle like that which will have a real tendency to shift sideways when driving on a slope or making a fast turn. It's bad news if the saddle slips even with breeching and a properly fitted breastcollar.

Leia


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks leia Thay are metal shafts there probaly about 4inch either side of him to big any surgestions


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Jul 2, 2011)

Maybe you can sell it to someone who has a Large mini or shetland and get a miniature size cart. I would probably keep ground driving until I could get a cart that fits and is safe. It does not have to be a really expensive one. Just make sure it is made for a miniature. Frontier makes an inexpensive but well made EE cart. Your little guy is very cute!


----------

